# Harimandir Sahib Ji: A Day In Pictures On Parkash Of Guru Nanak Dev Ji



## spnadmin (Nov 1, 2009)

Day In Pictures                                                                                Prabhjot Gill, AP
                                                                                                             Amritsar, November 02, 2009

                                                                                                                                 Published:1:20 IST(2/11/2009)


                                                                                                            A devotee lights oil lamps at the Golden temple on the eve of the birth anniversary of Guru Nanak, who founded the Sikh religion, in Amritsar.                         

*Go to the slide show of photographs at this link
Hindustantimes.com : Photos > Pictures, Wallpapers and Calendars from India?s leading portal*

Forwarded by forum member Tejwant Singh ji Malik


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 1, 2009)

A Very Happy Guru Parav to Every SPNier and all....!!!


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 1, 2009)

Same to you twinkle ji - Thank you for thinking of all of us on Guru Nanak's Parkash!


----------

